# No Americans hurt, America warned, no war.  Trump and USA wins again



## shockedcanadian (Jan 8, 2020)

Per Trumps statement.

This all went about as smoothly as I had hoped.  The U.S were warned, it was a domestic save face campaign.  They could have done great damage.

They lose their #2, and leading terror sponsor.  USA need not go to war.  The EU, China, Russia must do their part as well.  Trump sends a strong message while not costing himself politically and the U.S militarily and financially.

Winning.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 8, 2020)

Now we can wait for the spin from the unpatriotic left in our own country who are the only ones rooting for the terrorists.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 8, 2020)

I was encouraged by his speech.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 8, 2020)

Stocks are already soaring, as will the President’s approval ratings.

Dems will be very disappointed to hear such good news for America.


----------



## task0778 (Jan 8, 2020)

I think Trump's chances for re-election took a step up today.  He showed strength and forbearance, while the Dems looked like idiots.  Again.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 8, 2020)

Still no answer from our leftwing lunatics on any thread on why President Trump isn’t bombing Iran right now.

No war from the supposed “warmonger”.

Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 8, 2020)

S.J. said:


> Now we can wait for the spin from the unpatriotic left in our own country who are the only ones rooting for the terrorists.



Already begun.  Tune into CNN or MSNBC.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 8, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Now we can wait for the spin from the unpatriotic left in our own country who are the only ones rooting for the terrorists.
> ...


Let me guess, they’ve turned back to the impeachment sham.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Yup.  Whining that McConnell won't do what Nancy says.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 8, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> Per Trumps statement.
> 
> This all went about as smoothly as I had hoped.  The U.S were warned, it was a domestic save face campaign.  They could have done great damage.
> 
> ...


*Why the media got Iran wrong*

Iran's attack last night on 2 American bases in Iraq proved once again Iran has the military capabilities and acumen of Paraguay. The retaliation showed the genius of President Donald John Trump's killing of the terrorist General.

Peter Beinart, a journalism professor at the City University of New York, set the template for media coverage. 

"Over the past 18 months, Donald Trump has picked a fight with Iran that he won’t end and can’t win. That fight has had horrifying consequences for the Iranian people, led Tehran to restart its nuclear program, and now left parts of the American embassy compound in Baghdad in flames. In the days and weeks to come, Trump’s policy will likely lead either to war or to additional American humiliation, or both."​
Totally wrong. Completely. But why would anyone expect instant in-depth analysis on Iran from a J-school teacher?

For years, General قاسم سلیمانی  operated openly, believing America would not attack him for fear of starting World War 3. President Trump called his bluff. And here we are. Last night, Iran threw some missiles at us and immediately announced it will stop as long as we do not retaliate for their retaliation for our retaliation.

This was face-saving. Sun Tzu said, 

"When you surround an army, leave an outlet free. Do not press a desperate foe too hard."​
He also said, 

"The supreme art of war is to subdue the enemy without fighting."​
How worried was the president before the attack? He sent the Pentagon home early due to snow.

President Trump knew Iran could not retaliate. The media portrayed him as a madman starting World War 3. After Iran embarrassed itself, the media embarrassed itself.

At every step of the way, the nation's media has been wrong about Donald Trump. They said he was not a serious candidate, that he would not win the nomination, that he would not be elected, that he would quit before taking office, that he would resign, that the economy would crash,  that Comey would bring him down, that Mueller would bring him down, that bombing Syria would start World War 3, that tweeting Kim Jong Un would start World War 3, that his tax cuts would not work....

Readers get the picture. Reporters do not. They never learn which shows a tenacious stupidity.

President Trump does not want war. He has said that all along. He also said he was preventing a war by killing General Terrorist. It certainly seems like he has prevented one.
Now negotiations can begin between the USA and Iran, a land of 81 million people that was once Westernized.







He ended his gloom and doom piece in Atlantic, 

"When it comes to Iran, Trump has shifted Republican foreign policy away from war without shifting it toward diplomacy — the only stable alternative to war. So he’s caught in a kind of purgatory. The American embassy compound in Baghdad, now covered in pro-Iranian graffiti and strewn with broken glass, is the latest symbol of that purgatory. It probably won’t be the last."​
Exactly a week later, Beinart's reputation is in the Dumpster along with four years of all the other media predictions.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 9, 2020)

I agree that it ended up as a win.  We killed their guy and they killed none of ours.  

For a minute there, it looked likely that we were going to get dragged into another big war in the middle east.  Thankfully that doesn't appear to be the case, at least for now.


----------



## beautress (Jan 9, 2020)

Jackson said:


> I was encouraged by his speech.


I don't have television out here in the sticks, but I had the privilege of visiting You Tube and hearing it. I have never been prouder of supporting someone than when I saw him diffusing war and setting an example for mankind to reach for. Unfortunately, the Iranians must now do their part to leave American citizens and our allies alone and stop declaring war on people who do not belong to their religion.


----------



## beautress (Jan 9, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> I agree that it ended up as a win.  We killed their guy and they killed none of ours.
> 
> For a minute there, it looked likely that we were going to get dragged into another big war in the middle east.  Thankfully that doesn't appear to be the case, at least for now.


Good post, XC. I hope also the peace extends to all nations for a thousand years.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 9, 2020)

beautress said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that it ended up as a win.  We killed their guy and they killed none of ours.
> ...



Thanks.  Unfortunately, it's just going to be a matter of time before this conflict flares up again.  

But for now, neither side wants to escalate things, and that's great.


----------



## beautress (Jan 9, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


The reason it may work is because if negotiations work to mutual benefit, Iran will no longer have to endure nor will we have to inflict economic measures against them so long as they act in peace with our nation and their neighbors. For example, Arabian people are related to Hebrew people through a common ancestor whose name was Moses. They need to think of themselves as brothers with them and stop treating them worse than animals. When men of the world learn to interact with each other with a semblance of respect and discipline themselves to kindness for everyone, they will be superior human beings.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 9, 2020)

beautress said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I hope you're right, but you're far more optimistic than I am.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Phrump lying again.

Iranian state TV says 80 'American terrorists' killed in Iran missile strikes


----------



## sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

Trump asked the world to back out of JCPAC yesterday, in lieu of some '_plan_' he has yet to make _any details _public of

Trumps _only_ playing card ,revealed _so far_, are sanctions

Sanctions against Iran to behave , sanctions against Iraq should they kick our military out

But sanctions do not work well if only ONE country imposes them

he comes across to the American public foisting this ' _peaceful prosperity for Iran_'  , w/out a shred of direction, and the entire world is waiting on his RX.....

Donald Trump has no Iran strategy after Suleimani killing in Iraq

~S~


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Trump now responsible for many Americans´ death. You think he is disclosing the truth?
"Dear Americans, my madness costed 80+ American lives."


----------



## Obiwan (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Phrump lying again.
> 
> Iranian state TV says 80 'American terrorists' killed in Iran missile strikes


So the Iranians weren't there on the bases, and didn't see anything, but they'll swear it's the truth!!!

Have they called Pelosi and Shiffforbrains and offered to testify yet???


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phrump lying again.
> ...


More likely that there were casualties than that were none.
Remember Trump´s attack on the Syrian base? He claimed it was totally destroyed but it remained operational.
He is just a liar and he can afford it, none of his followers will doubt what he claims, no matter how absurd.


----------



## Obiwan (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


So you're actually dumb enough to think 80+ members of our military will just "disappear", and NOBODY will notice???

It's obvious that you're just spouting Iranian propaganda...


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Maybe, some families will receive sad letters informing of incidents.
This system is capable of anything and Phrump won´t have his "constant winning" interrupted.


----------



## Obiwan (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


And why would those family members keep quiet about it???

Quit buying into the propaganda...


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2020)

All these stupid Moon Bats were bitching about Trump being a war monger and how he was going to start WWIII a few days ago but he made Iran back down.

The Moon Bats hate America winning.

Their agenda is not a winning America but America being a socialist shithole.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Car accident, bath incident, it can be anything.
If you don´t believe in what the Iranians say, ok, you have not the best relationship.
But what Trump says ("bringing the troops home") cannot be believed in. Trump is preparing to make the troop withdrawal impossible by creating new, pointless tensions. This is how he can satisfy both the war-tired and the hard-liners.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Flash said:


> All these stupid Moon Bats were bitching about Trump being a war monger and how he was going to start WWIII a few days ago but he made Iran back down.
> 
> The Moon Bats hate America winning.
> 
> Their agenda is not a winning America but America being a socialist shithole.


If losing two bases is winning, is losing a war super winning, the jackpot?


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > All these stupid Moon Bats were bitching about Trump being a war monger and how he was going to start WWIII a few days ago but he made Iran back down.
> ...




We didn't lose jackshit.

Obama's buddies got to lob in a few ineffective SCUDs to save face with their "Death to America" crowd but it didn't amount to anything of substance.

You Moon Bats were bitching a few day ago that Trump was going to start WWIII or something but he showed tremendous restraint in letting Obama's buddies back out of an escalation.

Trump is a great President.  Much better than that Obama asshole.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Trump now responsible for many Americans´ death. You think he is disclosing the truth?
> "Dear Americans, my madness costed 80+ American lives."


Anyone got pics of these heavily damaged bases?
Do you think the family members of those 80 Americans will keep quiet just because Trump said so?  Not all of them, I'll betcha.


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Trump now responsible for many Americans´ death. You think he is disclosing the truth?
> ...




What 80 Americans?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Haaretz journalist reported that 224 injured US soldiers were flown to Israel for treatment but pulled the story referring to an alleged fake account on twitter that is his own in reality.

KhJacki - Twitter Search


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Still no answer from our leftwing lunatics on any thread on why President Trump isn’t bombing Iran right now.
> 
> No war from the supposed “warmonger”.
> 
> Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## OldLady (Jan 9, 2020)

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Have you got Bleipriester on ignore?  Iran says.


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




LOL!

Then the Moon Bats wonder why we ridicule them.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 9, 2020)

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I don't believe it.  I was asking for some supporting evidence for his claims.  Shuttup.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


----------



## The Purge (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You think there were causalities? Dont you think that if there were we would have heard about it from the families of the dead?.....Please when you go on a lying rant consult a 6th grader so he can give you the skinny about posting stupidity!


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

The Purge said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Your government is constantly lying to you. Why should it be the truth this time?
Maybe the families are not yet informed. They have to make up the accidents first.


----------



## The Purge (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yes, ALL 80 ACCIDENTS!!!!...THE MEN WERE EATEN BY A ROVING BAND OF TIGERS!!!!.....The stupidity and lying of the ABNORMALS gets worse as it gets closer and closer to Trumps landslide victory in November....but they truly are ENTERTAINING in their asinine beliefs and propaganda!


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

The Purge said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Trump looks bad with being responsible for 80 US soldiers dead and 220 injured.


----------



## Meister (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


So, as much as the MSM hates our president, (and they do) they are going to remain silent on the deaths of 80 Americans and 220 injured Americans?
That's what you want us to believe?  Really?
The MSM would have a field day with that kind of news to bring down our president in an election year.  
Might want to stop getting your daily news from the Iranian  State TV.  That's just a suggestion, maybe you like to
be spoon fed from your masters.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Meister said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Iran claims at least 80 fatalities. Whether your credible media report or not, is not my problem.


----------



## Meister (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Bleipriester said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You spreading BS from the government run Iranian TV is your problem.  You look really stupid and 
incredibly naive that lacks an ounce of common sense.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 9, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> I agree that it ended up as a win.  We killed their guy and they killed none of ours.
> 
> For a minute there, it looked likely that we were going to get dragged into another big war in the middle east.  Thankfully that doesn't appear to be the case, at least for now.


Trump's Descalatory Deterrent Strike likely averted a wider war.

HE’S HAD A GOOD WEEK, FROM IRAN TO THE GOLDEN GLOBES: GOP senator: ‘Trump’s stock level is at an all-time high.’


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Meister said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Accurate coverage includes that claim.
That you can´t see that is enough to realize that you and your government are not the best address for truth and credibility.


----------



## The Purge (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You are an Iranian muslim, aren't  you?


----------



## Meister (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Accurate coverage other than a government run Iranian TV?  Maybe it's you that can't see or, is just a foreign plant to spread
your propaganda.  I'm thinking the latter, it makes more sense


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Meister said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Iranian TV, Iranian TV, do you think Trump is a neutral, unbiased source? No, he is just another GOV source.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

The Purge said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


You don´t want coverage, you want Trump shrines.


----------



## The Purge (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


And look how far general Salami has come in a few short days!


*Deceased Iranian General Soleimani surges into 4th place in Democratic primary race*


----------



## Meister (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You idiot, the only source you use for your claim is a *GOVERNMENT RUN TELEVISION NEWS SOURCE * that is from the country that
got it's terrorist killed.  No other news source is claiming it.  Do you see just how stupid you are....or are you too stupid to see that?
Reagan once said, "Trust, but verify".  You might want to verify your wet dream


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Meister said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


If 80+ is true or not, the most unlikely scenario is zero dead and zero injured. Not that a Trumper will realize that. Trumpers are dumb like cow pats and would eat them if Trump claims they taste good.

Iran claims 80 American troops killed in missile barrage; US says no casualties


----------



## OldLady (Jan 9, 2020)

Okay.  I don't believe there are 80 Americans dead and hundreds injured, but I also seriously question "no casualties, minimal damage" because our Pres had an excellent reason to lie about that.  He ran his mouth talking shit and drew a red line in the sand last weekend that he needed to make sure the Iranians stayed behind.

I am greatly relieved that the escalating tensions SEEM to be stopped for the moment, but I feel as if I have been led by the ring in my nose through a scary scenario which the President provoked and the Iranians countered and then the President "saved" us with a reasoned response--which in any other President would have been considered just par for the course instead of (relatively speaking) a tremendous accomplishment.  Look at that--Trump addressed foreign policy without insulting anyone personally or spewing 45 lies in fifteen minutes.  That's something to write in the history books.

I'm not buying into either side's spin.  I definitely feel I've been manipulated, though.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 9, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


just wait 3 days 
breaking news: american soldier killed by taliban terrorist or al qaede


----------



## dani67 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


taliban? al qaede? syria?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


This is why most here believe you're a Russian disinformation agent, you parrot Russian and their allies State run propaganda that everyone else knows is bull shit.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Okay.  I don't believe there are 80 Americans dead and hundreds injured, but I also seriously question "no casualties, minimal damage" because our Pres had an excellent reason to lie about that.  He ran his mouth talking shit and drew a red line in the sand last weekend that he needed to make sure the Iranians stayed behind.
> 
> I am greatly relieved that the escalating tensions SEEM to be stopped for the moment, but I feel as if I have been led by the ring in my nose through a scary scenario which the President provoked and the Iranians countered and then the President "saved" us with a reasoned response--which in any other President would have been considered just par for the course instead of (relatively speaking) a tremendous accomplishment.  Look at that--Trump addressed foreign policy without insulting anyone personally or spewing 45 lies in fifteen minutes.  That's something to write in the history books.
> 
> I'm not buying into either side's spin.  I definitely feel I've been manipulated, though.




If there were any people killed, do you think their families would be keeping quiet about it?  Seems to me that they would be screaming from the roof tops, and considering that our mainstream media is simply an extension of the Democratic party, it would surely be front page news by now if this was true. 

The media would be wetting themselves over the opportunity to scream "Trump lied about casualties!", dontcha think?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...




I was thinking mentally ill, myself, but now that you mention it, I suppose the two concepts are not necessarily mutually exclusive, are they?.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Actually, I didn´t. I said "Iran claims", I didn´t make it my own claim. But that is enough to be a Russian agent or whatever: Questioning the Fuhrer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





> you *parrot* Russian *and their allies* State run propaganda



Ignored, missed or intentional deflection?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

dani67 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


TDS probably.


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> [Q
> 
> Your government is constantly lying to you. Why should it be the truth this time?
> Maybe the families are not yet informed. They have to make up the accidents first.



You are confused Moon Bat if you believe the lies of the filthy Mullahs.

If the Iranian assholes had killed 50 Americans Trump would have destroyed the fucking Iranians.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


In the conflict of the two sides I listen to both sides. If you ask me, I wouldn´t shoot at soldiers but send a single missile to Phrump.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Flash said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...


No, Trump just realized that US troops are not invincible and exposed to Iran´s weapons. US is used to "enemies" that cannot even fire back.


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




The Mullahs may been best buds with that shithead Negger Obama but they have no credibility with the rest of the world.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yet all your conflict posts belie that claim........  Oops.........


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Flash said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Iran has never harmed me or my country, never declared us enemies to be annihilated or threatened us.
Your regime made Iran an enemy, not Iran. If you comply, go and fight them, no health insurance included.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


What?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You either have to be blindly, willingly naive or a disinformation agent.  Which is it?


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Then go kiss the ass of the Iranian if that is what you desire.

The sonofabitches' Shiite lackeys killed two Americans last week and wounded three more and attacked our embassy so fuck 'em.  Trump is not that worthless Muslim  Negger Obama.  On his watch they don't get to get away with being assholes.


----------



## Obiwan (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Actually, in this case, Trump has probably realized that we are facing an enemy that can fire back, but can't hit shit!!!


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




Kind of like Star Wars Storm Troopers, huh?


----------



## Meister (Jan 9, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I think that Iran came to that same conclusion.


----------



## The Purge (Jan 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You forgot a brain dead moron!


----------



## Meister (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You do realize that the Muslim religion is systematically taking over your country, right?  A big win for them, I suppose.
All while you're asleep driving the short bus.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jan 9, 2020)

beautress said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I was encouraged by his speech.
> ...



I live out in the sticks too but find satellite TV service to be equivalent to the cable service I had in the city. I have Dish but there's also a
Direct. 
I get my internet via satellite too with Hughes net. I find it equivalent to cable service too. 
If it snows much were you live. it pays to put heaters on your satelite dishes.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 9, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.  I don't believe there are 80 Americans dead and hundreds injured, but I also seriously question "no casualties, minimal damage" because our Pres had an excellent reason to lie about that.  He ran his mouth talking shit and drew a red line in the sand last weekend that he needed to make sure the Iranians stayed behind.
> ...


Yes.  If the military was HONEST about how their family member was hurt.  I believe that may be Dani's point.


----------



## Markle (Jan 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Anyone got pics of these heavily damaged bases?
> Do you think the family members of those 80 Americans will keep quiet just because Trump said so? Not all of them, I'll betcha.



Sorry to disappoint you but there are no heavily damaged bases, in fact, no American base was touched.  Also sorry to disappoint you but there were no American fatalities.

Haven't you noticed that even the Democrat leadership has pivoted from Itan back to the failed impeachment mess?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




  Do you EVER think things through?   If you were a serviceperson at that base, do you think you would just leave your family in the dark about your status after an incident like this?  No, of course not. You would let them know as soon as you possibly could that you were safe so to ease their worries.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


No, my posts don´t belie anything.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 9, 2020)

Meister said:


> You do realize that the Muslim religion is systematically taking over your country, right?  A big win for them, I suppose.
> All while you're asleep driving the short bus.




Having read some of his attitudes towards Jews, he might as well be one of them.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Flash said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


But the Iraqis want Trump out, not Iran.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Give it up already, no one here, except for a few disinformation agents and deluded fools who will believe anything negative about the non-Russian allied western powers believes your bull shit.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I just posted some news.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Sure ya did there Sparky......


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Trump is responsible for any outcome of his actions, not I!


----------



## Meister (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I'm glad you're giving Trump credit for killing a terrorist.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Where da fuc did that come from??!!  More deflection?


----------



## OldLady (Jan 9, 2020)

Markle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got pics of these heavily damaged bases?
> ...


Again, for those who don't bother reading a thread before running their mouths, I was asking that question not because I believed it but because I didn't.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


If Americans die as a result of Trump´s actions, you don´t have to blame me for pointing out the possibility.


----------



## Markle (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I just posted some news.



Here I thought "Baghdad Bob" was dead!  Who knew?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yeah, like that's what I was doing........


----------



## Markle (Jan 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I apologize for misunderstanding your post.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


So you are a Russian asset?


----------



## Markle (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> If Americans die as a result of Trump´s actions, you don´t have to blame me for pointing out the possibility.



Backpedaling doesn't bail you out.  You flat out posted that there had been 80 fatalities.  That is s total, irresponsible lie.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Keep diggin', It's fun to watch....


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Markle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > If Americans die as a result of Trump´s actions, you don´t have to blame me for pointing out the possibility.
> ...


No, I didn´t. Show me where I did?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


So what are you blaming on me now?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Blaming?  Really?


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Where did you hear that?

Are you uneducated and low information like most Moon Bats?

The Iranian backed Shiites do because they are aligned with the Iranian assholes but not the Sunnis or Kurds.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Flash said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I can´t remember the Iraqi parliament expelling Iranian forces.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Full scale backpedaling!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Finally you admit it.  About time.......


----------



## beautress (Jan 9, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


I live in the Tall Pines of Texas. There isn't a receptor for satellite dishes in sight. There is a large university city within 6 miles of my homestead acreage, but I might as well be living on mars because the local television satellite distributors will not touch my area with a ten foot pole. They only serve people in the city limits, and I am 3/4s of a mile outside the limits, so they refuse responsibility for serving county residents because they don't have to. Huges serves my telephone. I have no service when it rains. I also do not get internet when the phone is out for the same reason. Thanks to You-Tube for their news copy. Most news stations do not allow me to enter since I hate being more assaulted by popup sales-mongering garbage than usual.


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Neither have they expelled Americans.

I know you Moon Bats are low information but are you under the impression that Iraqis have expelled the Americans forces?


----------



## beautress (Jan 9, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> Per Trumps statement.
> 
> This all went about as smoothly as I had hoped.  The U.S were warned, it was a domestic save face campaign.  They could have done great damage.
> 
> ...


We are still Chary, shockedcanadian, and our President is far from naive. Those who prosper Hitlerian decimation of the nation of Israel are not the most trustworthy of suddenly tolerant personas. They want nukes to kill them outright and asap. Hitler already gave these creeps six million Hebrew assassinations. They want 100% of Jewish believers dead. We aren't in their damnational corner.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Flash said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Not yet. Trump is threatening like a world dictator.


----------



## beautress (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


That's pure bull and you know it, too, don't you.


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Trump is looking out for the interest of America, which is what he was elected to do.  It is always comical to see the world's welfare queens cry and whine about it.

They long for the good ole days when that worthless asshole Obama was only looking out for the interest of his Muslim and Communist buddies.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

beautress said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


"Washington : President Donald Trump on Monday threatened to impose "very big" sanctions on Iraq after its Parliament called on the US military to leave the country for assassinating top Iranian General Qasem Soleimani in a drone attack in Baghdad.

We have a very extraordinarily expensive air base that's there. It cost billions of dollars to build. Long before my time We're not leaving unless they pay us back for it.

We will charge them sanctions like they've never seen before ever. It'll make Iranian sanctions look somewhat tame.""

Trump: No troop withdrawal from Iraq


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Flash said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


He was fighting ISIS.







Your Phrump is just a rude killer.


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




The shithead was also killing Americans and using his Shiite shithead militia to attack an American embassy.

The fucking Muslim assholes may have been able to get away with that crap when Democrats like Carter, Clinton and Obama was President but Trump kicked their ass for it and that is a good thing.


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2020)

Looks like The Gang That Couldn't Shoot Straight really fucked up Tuesday night.

Ukrainian airplane shot down by mistake by Iranian anti-aircraft missile, Pentagon officials believe

*Ukrainian airplane shot down by mistake by Iranian anti-aircraft missile, Pentagon officials believe*


*US officials are confident Ukrainian Flt 752 was shot down by Iran. US intelligence picked up signals of the radar being turned on & satellite detected infrared blips of 2 missile launches, probably SA-15s, followed shortly by another infrared blip of an explosion-@krisvancleave

 CNW (@ConflictsW) January 9, 2020 *


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Flash said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


When was he killing Americans?


----------



## Markle (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> When was he killing Americans?



Are you asking that about Qasem Soleimani?

If you are, you need to do some research before posting things about which you are obviously ignorant.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Markle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > When was he killing Americans?
> ...


I didn´t get an answer. I guess it is made up.


----------



## Markle (Jan 9, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 9, 2020)

Markle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


So it is officially made up.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2020)

A Kuwaiti newspaper claims 16 soldiers were killed.

MAJOR: 16 U.S soldiers killed in Iranian strikes on Asad base in Iraq - media reports - Fort Russ


----------



## Markle (Jan 20, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> A Kuwaiti newspaper claims 16 soldiers were killed.
> 
> MAJOR: 16 U.S soldiers killed in Iranian strikes on Asad base in Iraq - media reports - Fort Russ



As you know, that took place days after their (Irans) retaliation.  

From your own source.

Briefing media on operational objective of missile attacks on US bases, IRGC Aerospace Commander Brigadier General Ali Hajizadeh stated that Iran was not after killing anyone although “tens of US troops have likely been killed and wounded and were transferred to Israel and Jordan on 9 sorties of C-130 flights”.

He noted that had Iran intended to kill the American forces, it could have planned high casualty operations to kill 500 US military men in the first step and 4,000 to 5,000 others in the second and third phases within 48 hours.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2020)

Markle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > A Kuwaiti newspaper claims 16 soldiers were killed.
> ...


You seriously complain after Trump murdered Soleimani? Every casualty is a direct consequence of Trump´s action. You go and tell him to stop the provocations.


----------



## Dissident (Jan 21, 2020)

> No Americans hurt, America warned, no war.



Iran is a poor country, it cannot wage any war against the US.


----------

